# Location 65535 (Internal High Definition Audio Bus)



## Alvah (May 28, 2007)

I fixed my previous issue with my HD. XP is loaded up and internet works fine. However, I have no audio. When I goto CP and Sounds and Audio, there is no options and everything is greyed out.

I tried several things, however when I goto my Device Manager I see this in 'Other Devices' 

Location 65535 (Internal High Definition Audio Bus)

I try to reinstall the driver but cannot.

However under my Sounds devices I have Audio Codecs, Legacy Audio Drivers.

I have an onboard audio card, and here are my DXDIAG specs.

I downloaded Legacy Drivers, Realtek drivers, Intel chipset drivers (which did not work, either) and at this point wondering just what it will take:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 5/31/2007, 16:35:01
Machine name: YOUR-EB12593E01
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_qfe.070227-2300)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: GATEWA
System Model: GT5224
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 1022MB RAM
Page File: 398MB used, 2059MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No sound card was found. If one is expected, you should install a sound driver provided by the hardware manufacturer.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Sapphire RADEON X600 PRO
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: RADEON X600 PRO (0x5B62)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5B62&SUBSYS_0450174B&REV_00
Display Memory: 256.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
 Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6683 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 3/14/2007 18:57:34, 267776 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 3/14/2007 18:57:15, 1986560 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-1822-11CF-E06E-5A24A1C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x5B62
SubSys ID: 0x0450174B
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV8_B ModeWMV8_A ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: 
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 
Product ID: 
Type: 
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Emulation Only
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB-compliant keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x0B38, 0x0003
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB-compliant keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x0B38, 0x0003
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB-compliant keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x0B38, 0x0003
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB-compliant keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x0B38, 0x0003
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x27CA
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x0B38, 0x0003
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 14848 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/3/2004 18:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x0B38, 0x0003
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 15:58:34, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 06:48:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0002
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 15:58:34, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 06:48:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/3/2004 18:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 15:58:34, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: , Half Duplex: , Mic: 
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: PCI Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider: IPX Adapter 1 - (00000000,0016762DF821)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 141.7 GB
Total Space: 152.6 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: MAXTOR STM3160812AS

Drive: D:
Model: HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GSA-H11N
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27E2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27E2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E5
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27E0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27E0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E4
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DF&SUBSYS_5055107B&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&F9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 25088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 95360 bytes

Name: Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DC&SUBSYS_5049107B&REV_01\4&1E46F438&0&40F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\e100b325.sys, 8.00.0043.0000 (English), 10/31/2006 14:15:24, 165760 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Prounstl.exe, 8.01.0007.0000 (English), 10/16/2006 13:04:30, 154496 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\e100b325.din, 10/11/2006 15:57:56, 5456 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NicCo.dll, 1.01.0005.0000 (English), 9/12/2006 21:39:08, 28536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NicInst.dll, 9.06.0002.0000 (English), 9/12/2006 21:41:34, 35704 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\e100bmsg.dll, 8.00.0040.0000 (English), 10/4/2006 12:52:52, 43880 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller - 27DA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27DA&SUBSYS_5055107B&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS_5055107B&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&D8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 1/7/2005 17:07:18, 138752 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D4&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E2
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Root Port - 27D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CC&SUBSYS_5055107B&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EF
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 26624 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 7168 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CB&SUBSYS_5055107B&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EB
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27CA&SUBSYS_5055107B&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&EA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C9&SUBSYS_5055107B&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E9
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C8&SUBSYS_5055107B&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&E8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:38, 20480 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 142976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:56:48, 74240 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:08:44, 57600 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27C0&SUBSYS_5055107B&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&FA
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:51:52, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:42, 25088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 22:59:44, 95360 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801GH (ICH7DH) LPC Interface Controller - 27B0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_27B0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_01\3&61AAA01&0&F8
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:58:02, 35840 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port - 2771
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2771&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 945G/GZ/P/PL Processor to I/O Controller - 2770
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2770&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_E1\3&61AAA01&0&F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:07:48, 68224 bytes

Name: PCI Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F20&SUBSYS_200014F1&REV_00\4&1E46F438&0&08F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\HSF_CNXT.sys, 7.32.0000.0000 (English), 7/22/2005 11:01:00, 717952 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\HSFHWBS2.sys, 7.32.0000.0000 (English), 7/22/2005 11:01:10, 231168 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\HSF_DPV.sys, 7.32.0000.0000 (English), 7/22/2005 11:02:12, 1035008 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\mdmxsdk.sys, 1.00.0002.0010 (English), 10/5/2005 15:57:08, 12544 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\HSFProf.cty, 7/21/2005 13:29:48, 133528 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mdmxsdk.dll, 1.00.0002.0010 (English), 10/5/2005 15:56:44, 86016 bytes
Driver: C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\CNXT_MODEM_PCI_VEN_14F1&DEV_2F20&SUBSYS_200014F1\HXFSetup.exe, 3.04.0009.0000 (English), 11/7/2005 11:01:48, 577536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\uci32103.dll, 2.00.0000.0003 (English), 11/16/2005 15:41:26, 114688 bytes

Name: Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8024&SUBSYS_5055107B&REV_00\4&1E46F438&0&28F0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 61056 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/10/2004 12:00:00, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 15:58:30, 61824 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 15:58:30, 60800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 06:46:40, 6400 bytes

Name: Sapphire RADEON X600 PRO Secondary
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5B72&SUBSYS_0451174B&REV_00\4&29C08469&0&0108
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.6683 (English), 3/14/2007 18:57:15, 1986560 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0010 (English), 3/14/2007 18:14:00, 49152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativvpxx.vp, 3/14/2007 19:32:36, 41136 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativckxx.vp, 8/23/2006 14:26:56, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.vp, 1/10/2007 10:32:44, 929 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.cpa, 1/10/2007 10:32:44, 655842 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativdkxx.vp, 8/23/2006 14:26:56, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.6683 (English), 3/14/2007 18:57:34, 267776 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0337 (English), 3/14/2007 18:10:28, 356352 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 3/14/2007 18:50:19, 26112 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0489 (English), 3/14/2007 18:40:10, 2820544 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0010.0148 (English), 3/14/2007 18:29:47, 1315712 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 3/6/2007 15:04:53, 143676 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dat, 3/14/2007 18:29:32, 3107788 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 3/14/2007 18:47:52, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 3/14/2007 18:14:43, 17408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 11/9/2001 08:01:04, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4163 (English), 3/14/2007 18:48:39, 450560 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4162 (English), 3/14/2007 18:49:59, 114688 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2516 (English), 3/14/2007 18:50:39, 122880 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.14.0001.0020 (English), 3/14/2007 18:50:27, 114688 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2511 (English), 3/14/2007 18:50:12, 42496 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0054 (English), 3/14/2007 18:16:14, 258048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atifglpf.xml, 2/16/2007 10:04:14, 7072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.2629.37759 (English), 3/14/2007 18:58:38, 315392 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.6458 (English), 3/14/2007 18:19:32, 5402624 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4004 (English), 3/14/2007 18:55:38, 307200 bytes

Name: Sapphire RADEON X600 PRO
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5B62&SUBSYS_0450174B&REV_00\4&29C08469&0&0008
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys, 6.14.0010.6683 (English), 3/14/2007 18:57:15, 1986560 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0010 (English), 3/14/2007 18:14:00, 49152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativvpxx.vp, 3/14/2007 19:32:36, 41136 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativckxx.vp, 8/23/2006 14:26:56, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.vp, 1/10/2007 10:32:44, 929 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.cpa, 1/10/2007 10:32:44, 655842 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ativdkxx.vp, 8/23/2006 14:26:56, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2dvag.dll, 6.14.0010.6683 (English), 3/14/2007 18:57:34, 267776 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2cqag.dll, 6.14.0010.0337 (English), 3/14/2007 18:10:28, 356352 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2mdxx.exe, 6.14.0010.2495 (English), 3/14/2007 18:50:19, 26112 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati3duag.dll, 6.14.0010.0489 (English), 3/14/2007 18:40:10, 2820544 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dll, 6.14.0010.0148 (English), 3/14/2007 18:29:47, 1315712 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 3/6/2007 15:04:53, 143676 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativvaxx.dat, 3/14/2007 18:29:32, 3107788 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDDC.DLL, 6.14.0010.0008 (English), 3/14/2007 18:47:52, 53248 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atitvo32.dll, 6.14.0010.4200 (English), 3/14/2007 18:14:43, 17408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ativcoxx.dll, 6.13.0010.0005 (English), 11/9/2001 08:01:04, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4163 (English), 3/14/2007 18:48:39, 450560 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4162 (English), 3/14/2007 18:49:59, 114688 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2516 (English), 3/14/2007 18:50:39, 122880 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.14.0001.0020 (English), 3/14/2007 18:50:27, 114688 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2511 (English), 3/14/2007 18:50:12, 42496 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atikvmag.dll, 6.14.0010.0054 (English), 3/14/2007 18:16:14, 258048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atifglpf.xml, 2/16/2007 10:04:14, 7072 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.2629.37759 (English), 3/14/2007 18:58:38, 315392 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.6458 (English), 3/14/2007 18:19:32, 5402624 bytes
 Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiiiexx.dll, 6.14.0010.4004 (English), 3/14/2007 18:55:38, 307200 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 266240 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 825344 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 23552 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 30208 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 18432 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 3584 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 3584 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 159232 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 76800 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 17:56:46 35328 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 1294336 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 82432 bytes
system.dll: 1.00.3705.6018 English Final Retail 6/17/2006 02:37:58 1179648 bytes
system.dll: 1.01.4322.2032 English Final Retail 6/18/2006 21:32:04 1224704 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 1028096 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 8/22/2006 04:05:26 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2710.2732 English Final Retail 8/5/2005 20:06:50 165376 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 10.00.0000.4332 English Final Retail 8/4/2005 01:29:52 221184 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2709 English Final Retail 6/29/2005 01:55:07 385024 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.2749 English Final Retail 8/30/2005 04:13:42 1287680 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 8/21/2006 09:52:08 246814 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 204288 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:15:22 140928 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 130048 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:44 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 16:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:40 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:42 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 15:58:42 4352 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 22:58:40 5504 bytes
bdaplgin.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 18432 bytes
bdasup.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:14 11776 bytes
msdvbnp.ax: 6.05.2710.2732 English Final Retail 8/5/2005 21:01:54 58368 bytes
psisdecd.dll: 6.05.2715.2883 English Final Retail 4/10/2006 04:19:32 235008 bytes
psisrndr.ax: 6.05.2715.2883 English Final Retail 4/10/2006 04:19:40 224256 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2710.2732 English Final Retail 8/5/2005 21:01:54 62976 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:14 10880 bytes
mpe.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:14 15360 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:14 15360 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2715.2883 English Final Retail 4/10/2006 04:23:20 1669632 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:18 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:30 85376 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:18 17024 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 30720 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 17:56:46 17408 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 61952 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 43008 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:58 90624 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:56:48 53760 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:10:22 19328 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 12:00:00 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming VBI Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180
CC Decoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.2180
WST Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
WST Renderer,0x00800000,1,1,WSTRenderer.ax,6.05.2710.2732
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.4332
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,10.00.0000.3646
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2710.2732
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2715.2883
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00600000,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,5.01.2715.2883
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.05.2710.2732
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2710.2732
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2715.2883
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2709
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.4332
CBVA Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CBVAFilter.dll,5.01.2700.2180
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2709
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2709
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.05.2710.2732
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2710.2732
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.05.2710.2732
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2715.2883
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2709
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,PsisRndr.ax,6.05.2715.2883
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
ATI T200 AVStream Analog Capture,0x00200000,3,0,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Rendering Filters:
BDA IP Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MsDvbNp.ax,6.05.2710.2732
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MsDvbNp.ax,6.05.2710.2732
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MsDvbNp.ax,6.05.2710.2732
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MsDvbNp.ax,6.05.2710.2732
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.05.2710.2732

Video Capture Sources:
ATI T200 AVStream Analog Capture,0x00200000,3,0,,5.03.2600.2180

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.05.2710.2732

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,PsisRndr.ax,6.05.2715.2883
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.05.2710.2732

WDM Streaming Crossbar Devices:
ATI T200 AVStream Analog Xbar,0x00200000,10,0,,5.03.2600.2180

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2715.2883
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2715.2883
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2715.2883

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

BDA Receiver Component:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
BDA MPE Filter,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check it is enabled in the bios
if you just installed xp did you run the m/b setup cd to install the chipset drivers as soon as you loaded xp


----------



## Alvah (May 28, 2007)

I did, its enabled.

I didn't use a mobo disk.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you do a clean install or a repair install


----------



## Alvah (May 28, 2007)

A clean install.

Mind you, the computer is a Gateway that was pre-made and never came with a mobo disk or anything.

I did a clean install with Media Center install disk.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to d/l the chipset and onboard device drivers from gateway


----------



## Alvah (May 28, 2007)

Can you or someone link me to both? I don't want to get this wrong and don't know what to search for or where to go.

Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/dlcenter.asp
http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/ddaStep.asp?Tab=All


----------



## Alvah (May 28, 2007)

Niether of these worked for me. I used your first link to download the Intel Video Driver (how is that relevant to my audio?) and that didn't even install -- and I already have my ATI installed.

The second link just went to browse all, and I already went to my computer downloads (only 1 download, which is the Intel Video)

Where do I download the things for m chipset and such to get my audio back, is there an off source for it or anything?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the links i gave you were to the gateway site for you to find what you need
http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/intel-high-definition-hd-driver.html
see if your board is listed amongst these


----------



## Alvah (May 28, 2007)

i install it but it doesnt change anything. maybe wrong version, i cant find the name of my intel besides the D CPU portion in dxdiag. Is there any other HD Intels I can try?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try installing it from your m/b setup disk


----------



## Alvah (May 28, 2007)

why do i need that disk? i dont have it, either. 

this computer as packaged with everything, i never needed the mobo disk before after i formatted my drive before and used the old one and whiped it out.

ill try to find it but im guessing no other way?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

with the hd driver install,it needs a ms driver loaded first if it's not there it may be what is causing the problem
it came up a few months ago and i have been racking my brain trying to remember the name of it
i was thinking it must be part of the original install and installing that would put it on


----------



## Alvah (May 28, 2007)

Well the only CD's I have is the HD disk, XP disk and that it. I was hoping it could be fixed by changing some system stuff like tohers have, but I guess the problem is further then that?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

ftp://209.216.61.149/pc/audio/R168_Readme.pdf
ftp://209.216.61.149/pc/audio/WDM_R167.exe


----------

